# Relay question 2005 s4



## dublessdeucebag (Aug 14, 2006)

OK here is a question .
Is there a relay I can pull from the car while the car is running and the car will keep running but when I stop the car it wont start again ????
some a$$hole took my car for a test drive and low balled me .
After he left now the car wont start. He still says he is interested and that makes me think he did something . 
any help will be great 
Thank you


----------

